# Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung



## Fishbowl (29. November 2016)

*Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Community,

ich suche eine passende AiO GPU Wasserkühlung für meine 8GB EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Grafikkarte.
Der Rest meines System wird aus folgenden Komponenten bestehen:

- be quiet! Dark Base 900 Pro
- Asus MAXIMUS VIII Formula ATX LGA1151 
- Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151
- NZXT Kraken X62
- 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*

Budget?

Spontan fällt mir zB die Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro GTX 1080 M01 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ein ^^


----------



## Fishbowl (29. November 2016)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Budget?
> 
> Spontan fällt mir zB die Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro GTX 1080 M01 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ein ^^



Danke schon mal, liegt so um 200€ Passt die AiO denn auf die GPU?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*



Fishbowl schrieb:


> Passt die AiO denn auf die GPU?



Alphacool Eiswolf: Modulare AiO-Wasserkuhlung fur GTX 1080 und GTX 1070 Wenn die Jungs von PCGH nicht allzu viel gebastelt haben...


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2016)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*

Seine FTW ist doch kein Reference Layout und in deinem Artikel steht nirgendwo das PCGH eine FTW nutzt, noch das die überhaupt verbaut wurde (ist nur ne News).
Alphacool wird für gängige Customs eine Version bringen.

Eigentlich sollten die Customs langsam auf den Markt kommen, der M02 ist afaik für die Strix


----------



## WaldemarE (30. November 2016)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*

Und die M09 für die Classy ^^



> vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
> 
> Passende Kühler für die " GTX 1080 Classified Gaming ACX 3.0" werden bereits die Tage bei uns online gelistet.
> Die Bezeichnung lautet ->>GPX-N 1080pro-M09
> ...



edit: wenn man vom Teufel spricht ^^ Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M04 - Black | Eiswolf | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*

Hey Fishbowl , 

Hast Du dir den Eiswolf für die EVGA 1070 FTW geholt ?


----------



## newdeal (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche eine AiO GPU Wasserkühlung*

Der Frage vom letzten Jahr würde ich mich gern anschließen,
ist @Fishbowl nicht mehr aktiv im Forum?


----------

